# VS Angels - Halo Perfume Discontinued !



## SweetCheeks (Sep 7, 2008)

I couldn't believe they discontinued this fragrance, I love it ! I stocked up on it as they have it at my store for 40% off the sale price. Anyone else use it ?


----------



## benzito_714 (Sep 7, 2008)

its been dc'd for awhile-you can only get during semi-annual or in the holiday sets. it does suck because alot of people seemed to like it.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow, I just noticed it as I just ran out. What a bummer !!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Sep 7, 2008)

This is what I wore on my Wedding Day. I love it and I still have some but I use it sparingly. I wish that they would have kept it.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 26, 2008)

VS has a bad habit of doing that to even popular items!


----------

